# Laws of Nature



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jan 16, 2006)

Is it correct to claim that there are laws in nature, when in actuality it is man that observes, articulates, and defines such laws? In other words, are there really "laws" in "nature" or is man simply articulating "laws" in an attempt to explain "events".

Another example: We know that 3+3=6. However, there is no such thing as 3, or 6. Or + or =. These are all man-made articulations in order to explain our surroundings. Do 3 and 6 really exist?


----------



## biblelighthouse (Jan 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> Is it correct to claim that there are laws in nature, when in actuality it is man that observes, articulates, and defines such laws? In other words, are there really "laws" in "nature" or is man simply articulating "laws" in an attempt to explain "events".




Excellent question! 

This article may help answer your question:

Why Scientists Must Believe in God


----------

